# Driver help; Just made the switch!



## Error 404 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm proud to say I've just made the switch from XP to Ubuntu 8.04 for my laptop.
Unfortunately, my video driver doesn't work and I'm a n00b when it comes to finding stuff that runs on Linux.
The video card is an ATi Rage 128 Mobility M3, and thats on my Dell Inspiron 4000.
Currently it is only 800 x 600... 
Anyone know where I can get the driver for my card? Also, any website URLs for freeware alternative programs or Linux drivers are welcome.


----------



## blTb (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/120520-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8-04-ati-rage-128-a.html


----------



## xfire (Jul 4, 2008)

Just go to system and under one of the menu's there will be Restricted drivers. Open it and you should see ATI drivers there. Just install them.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, bITb how do I manually edit the driver package (or whatever it was) to make it work?


----------



## xfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Try the restricted drivers or check in the synaptic package manager. Both of them will install it automatically.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 5, 2008)

Where are the restricted drivers? There is only Hardware Drivers, and that doesn't have anything in it.
If I use the synaptics thing. where do I find the driver to install?
I'm a complete n00b when it comes to linux, I can't even get Opera to install.


----------



## blTb (Jul 5, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Ok, bITb how do I manually edit the driver package (or whatever it was) to make it work?



Go to "/etc/X11" and edit <xorg.conf>.

Then just restart XWindow server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) or restart your computer.


P.S.> To edit xorg.conf you need superadministrator rights (root)



> I'm a complete n00b when it comes to linux, I can't even get Opera to install.


Same thing. To install something(like ATI CCC for example) you need superadmin rights.
Just open the terminal window and run:

```
su <root password>
sh <something you need to install>
```


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 5, 2008)

Could always try this. 

Confusing at first, but it gets easier.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, I think I'm getting there...

@ bITb, what terminal commands to I need to open the file with SUDO privaleges?

@ InnocentCriminal: can't use that solution, as my card is too old.

UPDATE:
I edited the file, but when I restarted Xwindow everything crashed.


----------



## xfire (Jul 6, 2008)

Press cntrl+alt+F1 then login through command line
Now type 
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
and hit enter a Wizard will start run the whole wizard and start the xserver with the command 
startx

Now as for the drivers Go to applications menu and then go to add/remove and here search for ATI or go to Synaptic package manager under System menu and search for Ati rage and install them.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I've found an even easier solution!
I installed Linux Mint instead, which is similar to Ubuntu (its based on it) but IMO its better. 
Now I have full resolution! I shall never think of 1400 x 1050 as 'small' ever again!


----------



## Laysan_A (Nov 18, 2008)

*Getting ATI Rage M4 Mobility 128 to work in Ubuntu 8.04*

Hi Error 404,

I was wondering if you would check to see what driver Mint is using for your ati card - and perhaps post your xorg.conf file? It could be very helpful to me. I have been having nothing but trouble getting Ubuntu 8.04 to work properly with my ATI Rage card. I don't want to just give up. The xorg.conf should be in etc/X11/xorg.conf

By the way, mine is an Inspiron 8000 with a 15" uxga display (Sharp 1600x1200).

Thanks!


----------

